# Pictures of Gunner {{Image heavy}}



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

This is Im Gonna Be King a.k.a. Gunner  He's a 5 year old Quarter Horse. I got him for Christmas last year (best gift ever!)




































^neither of us look that great xD we've come a long ways since this was taken lol













































^I love this picture :lol: its so funny. My camera ate his face lol

edit: more pictures!!








King of the barn yard









I <3 horse yawns


















he was such a brat that day xD he refused to stop


















at our first show. we placed 5th in a class of 17


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's a real cutie!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

*grins* thanks


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

His weight isn't even really that bad from what I see in the pics lol

Adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

lol these were from beginning of fall. hes so much fatter now  

thanks


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think that he looks just like a stocky QH should! I like it when they gain weight in the winter, gives them a little extra umph for the really cold weather.

What do you plan to do with him?


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

we jump together  hes doing great so far, he really enjoys it.. but he's fat enough that with some stuff he has issues making it over the jump :roll: hes great though other than that. 

one time a deer jumped into the arena with us and he just stared at it, while the other horses were galloping around, and that same night, a plane flew really abnormally low and all the other horses freaked but he stayed where he was. it was amazing. i felt him tense up to start and run, but it seemed like he thought about the fact that i was on his back and decided not to. and that was when he was 3.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Doesn't look too overweight to me...more to love! LOL! 
Aw he is SO cute!!!!!!! & that last piccy is adorable!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think he looks fat at all. Just looks like a QH to me, they all have big butts and broad through the chest. He looks like a fine fellow and good to know he stays calm in weird situations too.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

omg what a cutie. Makes you want to hug him!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

lol nobody thinks that he's fat, and i'm not gonna try and defend him being fat :lol: cause that's just ridiculous haha

thanks everyone  he's a great boy


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

He's such a cutie, I especially love the pic of him drinking from that stream!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Indeed, you have a very beautiful horse  I think his color is very pretty!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd do anything to get a Christmas Present like him!  
He is a beauty!!!
-Sarah


----------



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

*wow*

wow, he's so pretty! i love brown/chestnut/light bay/roan horses! he's a cutie and y'all look good together.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks  he was the best thing that ever happened to me. he pulled me out of a horrible funky depression, and I'm so greatful for that. As long as I can maintain proper care for him, he will never leave my care.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

OOOOH he is a cutie!!!  :lol: AWESOME colour!!!! 

Goodluck wif him!!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks  

he's learning flying changes now, so I'm gonna need that luck xD I've gotten a couple of nice full changes, and its going well.... so far :lol:


----------

